# Autosleeper Cotswold



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I AM THINKING OF BUYING ONE OF THESE NEW MODELS IN FB FORM . HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE IN THE LAST 12 MONTHS AND ANY REPORTS CAN GIVE ME ON IT PLEASE


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could have a look at the Auto Sleeper club site, they are fairly informative on most things A/S
Alan


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a look at one of these recently. 
It looked to be built to the typical Auto-sleeper quality. 
I suspect that it will be just like any other model in their range with regard to build quality. 
If you already own an Auto-Sleeper you should already know what to expect. 

Regards

Spannerman007


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*AUTOSLEEPER COTSWOLD*

I HAVE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE WITH FIXED BED. IT HAS A LPG TANK INSTEAD OF GAS CYLINDERS AND A DIESEL WELBASTO HEATING SYSTEM. DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THESE SYSTEMS AND THE EFFICIENCY AND EASE OF OPERATION AND FILLING LPG WITH ADVANTAGES AND DISADVANTAGES OF SUCH AS NOT MANY OTHER VANS SEEM TO HAVE THESE FITTED AS STANDARD. I WOULD BE MOST GRATEFUL FOR ANY HELP IT ALSO HAS A FOLDING SATELITE DISH FIXED TO ROOF SO NO AERIAL.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: AUTOSLEEPER COTSWOLD*



duds said:


> I HAVE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE WITH FIXED BED. IT HAS A LPG TANK INSTEAD OF GAS CYLINDERS AND A DIESEL WELBASTO HEATING SYSTEM. DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THESE SYSTEMS AND THE EFFICIENCY AND EASE OF OPERATION AND FILLING LPG WITH ADVANTAGES AND DISADVANTAGES OF SUCH AS NOT MANY OTHER VANS SEEM TO HAVE THESE FITTED AS STANDARD. I WOULD BE MOST GRATEFUL FOR ANY HELP IT ALSO HAS A FOLDING SATELITE DISH FIXED TO ROOF SO NO AERIAL.


Duds

LPG from garage about 65 pence a litre as opposed to calor 1.20+ so a good saving, no lugging bottles or taking extra gas in Europe you can fill/top up when you need to, not heard anything bad about Webasto heating, if you let us know if there is a satellite receiver box and also what make of dish is fitted I'm sure someone can offer help on those too

Chris

PS Try taking the Caps Lock off on your keyboard, it is seen as shouting when you type all in Capitals


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a good look round one of these vans in Brownhills yesterday. It looked really nice, with high-quality fittings and solidly put together.
The gas system is Gaslow, so there are plenty of people on this forum who can help you with any queries you might have.
The Webasto diesel heating had a few teething troubles when it first came out - they were solved by a software update but, since I have an Eberspacher diesel heating system, I cannot tell you how to go about checking if your system has been modified.
I can find nothing about a satellite television system on the Autosleeper site, so it must have been retrofitted, I think. I couldn't see the top of the roof of the one in Brownhills but is seemed to be a bog-standard terrestrial system.

Enjoy your lovely van!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

The model also has a Maxview satelite system with folding dish as standard factory fit. How goes the reception on these compared to ordinary aerial ?


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you allowed to take LPG fitted tanks through Channel Tunnel?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes you can take them through the tunnel, or at least you could. I had to prove that mine was fully turned off and a badge was stuck on my windscreen but things could have changed.
You are very lucky to have a fitted tank, whether it is a Gaslow, Alugas or an under-slung gas tank you will have easy access to refills almost everywhere and at a much lower cost than with traditional bottles. However, you almost certainly will require adapters for France, Spain and other countries. These cost around £25 each, as only in the UK do we have one type of fitting, into which you will need to fit an adapter to fill up out of the UK.
I have Gaslow which cost about £450 to fit myself, it means that much to me and anyone else who has to lug heavy bottles in and out of their vans. If you go to the Gaslow site they explain in detail the filling process. Look at it like this, if you had Calor bottles for instance, they are only for use in UK; the French bottles are not the same as Spanish bottles but you can fill up yours with the same (ish) gas in any country. You have a winner!
Alan


----------

